

Making Macros in CoffeeScript - franze
http://blog.davidpadbury.com/2010/12/09/making-macros-in-coffeescript/

======
dramaticus3
Posted on December 9, 2010 and only one of two articles on the blog about
Coffeescript

and a multi dupe

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2698089>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2042447>

Was anyone else was inspired to take this further ?

~~~
davidpadbury
Yeah - this has been posted way too many times. There was some work on
significantly modifying the CoffeeScript compiler to add static
metaprogramming (macros+more) but I don't think it's gone anywhere recently -
<https://github.com/fab13n/parsec-coffee-script>.

The real point of the article was to draw attention to how extensible the
CoffeeScript compiler can be. Jeremy talks about this when presenting the
language and it's recently been used in a couple interesting ways like
contracts.coffee (<http://disnetdev.com/contracts.coffee/>).

